# Can Anyone ID this dress Fergie is wearing?



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 5, 2009)

Does anyone know who the designer of this dress is?
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Donut (Nov 6, 2009)

I couldn't use the link to see


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 6, 2009)

fixed


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok, found it. It's Dolce & Gabbana!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, 100% D&G.

Everyone's worn this style already in the past 2 years.

J.Lo:
http://www.jlostalker.com/files/2008...sept_06_nc.jpg

Gisele:
http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/1025/image4qy5.jpg

There's also Madge, Victoria Silvstedt, Jamelia, etc. & etc.


----------

